# Troy Bilt 2410 or 2620? maybe smaller?



## jhutch1985 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have been on the fence about these 2 snowblowers and then Lowes put them all 15% off and I have a giftcard so I want to pick up a snowblower for the Michigan winter that is approaching.

last year we had a large snowfall here about a foot in feb, usually we get 2-6" during a snowfall. I have used a single stage and the 2620 before, I just want to try and save space if I can in the garage.

is a two stage overkill for 2-3" snow? I also want to handle the 6-12" snow storm as well.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The 2410 has a 179cc engine. Like I mentioned in a previous "what to buy" post, my push mower has a bigger engine. If you must buy a TB, the 208cc 2620 would be better. I wouldn't have either one, but you didn't ask that:wavetowel2:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honesty i wouldnt buy any mtd blower and would personally go with a used ariens or a new one but the 2620 is the one to buy but only if you can store it


----------



## jhutch1985 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am getting a great discount on top of the sale, around 35% off in total and I have giftcards from family for Lowes so I have to buy from them.

I just know that we have 1-2 good storms each year and want to be prepared, I tend to shovel when the snow gets 2-3" on the driveway


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

My Cub Cadet has the 208cc engine and I don't think I'd want a smaller engine for the winters here in CT, especially after last winter!
I'd go for the 208cc model.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Lets start with a warm SBF welcome to the new guy :welcome:

Now for all you MTD, Troy haters I happen to bash my 2410 but it's mine to bash. It has worked great since I got it running, it was a freebie from a relative that destroyed the friction and drive discs.
I've used it to clear my almost 400' gravel drive for two years now and it's worked just fine getting the job down with it's little engine powering out as much snow as the 24" bucket can get plowed into.

I would rather have an older Ariens or Toro that you can run a car into and it's the car I'd be more worried about damaging but if you have a reason (gift card, employee, ...) to be limited to a Troy, they get the job done.

If you wear out the OEM skids I recommend getting anything else. I went with some Ariens ones from HomeDepot but there are a lot of choices. The originals are thin and one sided.

The big thing about any of the newer lighter duty models like Troy, MTD, ... is maintenance. Keeping bushings and bearings and linkages oiled or lubed and trying your best to keep the machine clean and dry between uses will help it be reliable and last a good long time.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, hi new guy and welcome to the forum.:wavetowel2: At Lowes I think one of their better snowblowers is the Briggs & Stratton single stage. It's got the new serrated auger technology for the EOD and I think if you are on the fence about getting a 2 stage the Briggs is one you should at least take a look at.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have worked on enough of them to bash on them even if they are not mine. I offer my opinion to folks that haven't bought one yet. Free or 90% off and flip it would be the only way for me. If you look at enough of them at Lowes some even come pre-rusted to start the paint peeling to match the decals that are crooked or already lifting at the corners. As I mentioned in other posts, they shudder and wobble in heavy snow. The combination of the flimsy auger housing and plastic bushing in the side auger bucket housing (only held by 2 bolts) allows the shaft to pop out, then the belt comes off and is under full speed so it usually gets mangled or jammed inside the tractor body. I wouldn't advise anyone to take earned money and exchange it for such a poorly built machine when it could be exchanged for many other items more useful. Just my opinion:wavetowel2:.


----------



## jhutch1985 (Sep 9, 2015)

I can tell you that many (90%) of the snowthrowers sold at Lowes are left out in the back or front outside of the store for months in the rain and weather.
Always ask for a new one off the truck or from 'top stock' that is in the crate still.

I am seriously looking that the Briggs 922EXD since I have narrow walkways and a large stamped concrete patio that I need to clear as well in the winter. 

I like the 205cc engine over the 179cc, only engine I have owned with a Briggs is my Husqivarna rider which is a beast. I also have been reading all the reviews on this site on both and maintenance tips and tricks are much appreciated.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a 2008 TB storm 2410 and it has been very reliable for me all the winters I've had it and used it. I did a 212cc Hemi Predator engine swap on it. Used the original pulleys and belts. Couldn't be happier with it when I did the swap.


----------



## Mustang (Nov 8, 2016)

I am looking at the Troy Bilt and Cub cadet 24" with power steering. What are your thoughts I live in center also VA.


----------

